# Pups Bloodline



## jeff parrish (Jun 6, 2008)

What can i expect just from my pups pedigree/bloodline ALONE. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/558540.html. More particularly i want to know about Xamm,Nero, and Mando on the dads side. But all information would be appreciated

i know most of it has to do with how i raise the dog and such but i just want to know what the potential is i.e aggression, eager to please etc. stuff like that just based on the pedigree alone

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## jeff parrish (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone have anything?


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Male lines descend from Mink...you can find a lot of info on that, basically Mink brought hardness, a lot of drive (maybe hectic), grip, aggression, good hips, ugliness. Father's mother's father's lines go back to Gildo, who brings again active aggression, also mule-like stubborness. Female's father descends from Yoschy, again similar things to Mink but with a lot of reactive aggression. There seems to be a distant linebreeding on Gildo but I doubt it will mean anything...for the most part it is an outcross and I don't know the parents (seems untitled) or what *they* bring to the table, so you could really get anything. The parents should really tell you, as the phenotypes might provide a clue as to what they pass on.


----------



## jeff parrish (Jun 6, 2008)

mule like stubborness and reactive aggression seem to describe my pup to a T as of late lol. His dad got sold to someone and is now training with Jim Hill. I appreciate your reply.


----------

